# Stihl BG 55 blower



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I am planning to buy this blower to replace my old Echo PB-251. Does anyone have any comments on this model Stihl blower?

Thanks


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The BG-55 doesn't have a cushioned handle, it's integral with the fan housings so all vibration is felt in the handle. We sell a fair amount of these, a good unit. The upgraded cushion-isolated handle comes on the BG-86, but it's a fair bit more money and we sell a number of them based on that feature alone.

They tend to clog the exhaust screen after awhile, so if it lacks power or doesn't run up to speed that's the first thing to check.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

It would be nice to have a cushioned handle but not worth the extra money to me. 

The local dealer is selling the BG 55 for $150 which is lower then Home Depot has for the Echo PB-251. 

The biggest difference I see in the Echo vs Sthil is the warranty (5 vs 2 years). I have been wanting to buy a Sthil product for a while so this is a good chance to check one out. 

Thanks for the exhaust screen tip.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Depending on what the Stihl dealer sells the Ultra (synthetic) mix oil at, for the difference in cost between it and standard Stihl mix oil ($5 diff by me for 1-gal botts --- $8 vs. $13) if you buy a 6 pack of the Ultra Mix with the blower, it doubles your general warranty to 4 years. Or, buy a 6 pack of Stihl Moto-Mix quarts(not cheap, but 2 yr. shelf life once opened and NO alcohol). We've sold A LOT of the Ultra and doubled many homeowner based units. The dealer HAS to register it as such (you can't - it's OUR job), the oil MUST be purchased with the unit, and YOU have to retain your receipt which reflects the simultaneous purchases.

Echo still makes quality equipment, but I doubt you'll find any of it in the box stores. I sold Echo years ago, and I'll say this...every high-end manufacturer has areas of their equipment that's better than the next, but if you took all those peak areas and made one unit the cost would be excessive. High-end Echo units aren't in the box stores. No Stihl product is in the box-stores. No high-end Toro product is in the box stores. John Deere. Cub Cadet. I could go on....you get what you pay for.

http://www.stihlusa.com/information/warranty-service-info/engine-oil-double-warranty/


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I did buy the Sthil BG 55 yesterday. I didn't extend the warranty I normally don't do extended warranties on things that I buy especially if they are consider quality products. If I read your post before I bought it I would have but no big deal.

The dealer did everything including filling it with gas and adjusting and running it for 5 minutes. Even showed me how to start it. I was there for an hour. They were very nice but I prefer paying for something and walking out with it in an unopen box. This is a very good dealer but I almost walked out when he took a unit that was sitting on a shelf.

I wish Sthil (and others) would sell directly to a customer if that is what the customer wants. 

Thanks again...


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm glad you bought it, and wish you well with it.

It is against STIHL's policies for the dealers to sell online. I have alerted them to sites I've found, and they shut them down. They're adamant about it. You can shop a dealer's Stihl site and pre-order, but pick-up in person.

It is against STIHL's policies for the dealers to sell a unit in a box. A unit is to be assembled as nec., checked over, test run, and demonstrated to the customer including safety features. When we register the unit for you, we have to check boxes on the page to indicate that we did the demo and safety thing. This and the service you received is what separates us from the box stores. You can call them back in a week / a month / a year with a technical question about the unit and get a knowledgeable answer unlike the box stores. The only reason we wouldn't sell you a unit from the shelf display is that the last one was sold and we have to un-box another for display.

I've "converted" many customers with box store units just by spending some time with them, answering their questions. Think of that ad on TV were they replaced the clerk with the blender...which would you rather deal with?

Just out of curiousity, how many box-store technicians do you think answer questions here? I'm certified in numerous brands, levels etc. I've been an instuctor at the distributor level. I've been to countless factories and training. There are others here with equal or better caliber. I'm not offended in any way, just trying to convey that what you've bought by shopping an OPE dealer is more than just a blower...service after the sale and knowledgeable answers when asked.

Paul

P.S. There are a few knowledgeable and excellent people at box-stores, no offense intended to any who feel slighted.


----------

